# John Deere E35 Gas Edger



## dtenorio

Hello Forum

I just purchased a JOHN DEERE E35 GAS EDGER. It's going to be a project. I'm looking for a it's manual. I already googled JOHN DEERE E35 GAS EDGER, and checked out John Deere's web site with no luck. If you have any ideas I would appreciate your help.

Thanks 

Drake


----------



## 30yearTech

This unit looks like it may have been manufactured for John Deere by McLane Corporation.

You can look up parts breakdown at the John Deere website

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------



## big ed

the e-35 is one of the best edgers made but deere no longer makes it though but 
parts will still be around along time so the project should be a winner as for a manual
deere has got pretty stubborn about paper manuals last one i wanted for a tractor was quoted at 75 bones i would look at ebay or find a dealer that would maybe 
copy one for you good luck


----------



## ngwst

dtenorio said:


> Hello Forum
> 
> I just purchased a JOHN DEERE E35 GAS EDGER. It's going to be a project. I'm looking for a it's manual. I already googled JOHN DEERE E35 GAS EDGER, and checked out John Deere's web site with no luck. If you have any ideas I would appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Drake


Hello I'm Norm and I just joined this group. I have a E35 and the edger starts up ok,runs approx 5 minutes and then shuts down. I cleaned the carb. and now have started looking at the spark coil. Not sure if its good as the HV spark cable reads 8.5 k ohms to the metal frame that bolts the coil on the side of the engine. Any idea if that reading is about right? Where should I look how do I fix this .Have you ever heard of this problem. Please advise Thanks Norm


----------



## 30yearTech

Some info off the engine would be helpful to give advice. If you can locate the Brand, Model and Spec numbers off the engine and post back, I am sure someone will have some ideas for you.


----------



## dawgpile

Norm, you should invest in a 'gap type' spark tester. They're inexpensive and available online or at your local auto parts store. This is the easiest way to determine if you have a coil problem(or other electrical problem like kill switch issues). The engine manufacturers typically don't provide specs on things like coil resistance, etc. Nowadays, with components molded into the ignition 'module', you can't necessarily get pure DC resistance measurements, like you can when you are dealing with a just a magneto coil only.

Using the tester, you can see immediately see if you have spark or not. This is one of the fastest ways to determine if your problem is electrical(ignition) or fuel related.

As 30YT mentioned, when you have a chance you should post the engine info and we can provide more targeted feedback. Good luck!


----------



## ngwst

30yearTech said:


> Some info off the engine would be helpful to give advice. If you can locate the Brand, Model and Spec numbers off the engine and post back, I am sure someone will have some ideas for you.


Here are all the numbers listed on the engine. CODE 30D-AS-19. Engine No 056401 T.
That's it. Much appreciated. PS Replaced the gaskets, cleaned carb and fuel tank. Runs much better at start up. At first I thought that the problem was solved,throttled up and down perfectly but died after approx 2 mins. Gas seemed to be coming out under the fuel tank cover. Tried running with tank cover off,tank open but it did the same thing. Thanks again Norm


----------



## ngwst

dawgpile said:


> Norm, you should invest in a 'gap type' spark tester. They're inexpensive and available online or at your local auto parts store. This is the easiest way to determine if you have a coil problem(or other electrical problem like kill switch issues). The engine manufacturers typically don't provide specs on things like coil resistance, etc. Nowadays, with components molded into the ignition 'module', you can't necessarily get pure DC resistance measurements, like you can when you are dealing with a just a magneto coil only.
> 
> Using the tester, you can see immediately see if you have spark or not. This is one of the fastest ways to determine if your problem is electrical(ignition) or fuel related.
> 
> As 30YT mentioned, when you have a chance you should post the engine info and we can provide more targeted feedback. Good luck!


Will definitely pick one up tomorrow for sure. Thanks Norm


----------



## ngwst

Here are all the numbers listed on the engine. CODE 30D-AS-19. Engine No 056401 T.
That's it. Much appreciated. PS Replaced the gaskets, cleaned carb and fuel tank. Runs much better at start up. At first I thought that the problem was solved,throttled up and down perfectly but died after approx 2 mins. Gas seemed to be coming out under the fuel tank cover. Tried running with tank cover off,tank open but it did the same thing. Thanks again Norm
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## 30yearTech

ngwst said:


> Gas seemed to be coming out under the fuel tank cover. Tried running with tank cover off,tank open but it did the same thing. Thanks again Norm


What are you calling the fuel tank cover? The cap where you fill the tank up?


----------



## ngwst

Yes I;m referring to the cap that has to be removed in order to fill the gas tank.Thanks Norm


----------



## ngwst

Purchased spark tester and problem seems to be fuel related. Spark normal and does not drop off or go away. Dismantled carb once more and cant find anything that's clogged Any idea how to find a replacement carb? Much appreciated. Norm


----------



## 30yearTech

ngwst said:


> Purchased spark tester and problem seems to be fuel related. Spark normal and does not drop off or go away. Dismantled carb once more and cant find anything that's clogged Any idea how to find a replacement carb? Much appreciated. Norm


http://www.jackssmallengines.com/se...cof=FORID:11&q=15001-2961&sa.x=12&sa.y=11#204


----------



## ngwst

Sorry but I made an error in the engine information supplied earlier. The correct info is Code FA130D-AS-19 and the other number is 056401 T Thanks Norm


----------



## walt s

*JD E35 Edger - The greatest*

Corner lot in the city with about 650 feet of edging to do every week. Stick type edgers are hard on my back - pushing 70 yrs.

Looked at dozens of new and used edgers. Finally found this very used JD E35. It barely ran and stalled with the belt tension. I was so impressed with the rugged construction so I bought it anyway. $125 for a machine that cost 700 new. Why not.
With the help of a neighbor, a can of carb cleaner and a screw driver it now purrs like a kitten.

What a machine! Edging is now a pleasure. As a bonus I discovered it will drop down the right rear wheel and do curbs perfectly. 

They don't make them anymore because the factory burned. What a shame.

Walt


----------



## chevymann

hey ive ben reading up on what you put on hear about your johndeer edger have you had any luck on getting it stay runing did you replace the dirphagm as well sounds like its runing out of gas the dirphagm is what pumps the gas to the carb if it has ben setting up for some time the dirphagm may have got hard and dryed out they cost around 18.00 bucks on this one


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and welcome chevyman.Unfortunately the original post is 4 years old and the poster has never been back.Thank you for your recommendation.


----------

